# Restauracion de Amplificador Valvular Silco Stereophonic 343



## bigchief29 (May 3, 2011)

Hola Muchachos! Antes q*UE* nada saludo a todos porq*UE* soy un nuevo en este foro..... bueno volviendo al tema en cuestion! adquiri un ampli  valvular silco q*UE* por los años que tiene esta bastante bien..... pero tiene un sonido bajo, y me dijeron que pueden ser los capacitores Tesla que tienen que estan viejos,.....  el tema es como los reemplazo? a donde se onsiguen? .... son de 50 uf+50uf / 400v ......, seguido a esto, no tengo experiencias con amps antiguos y estoy perdido de cuales son las entradas y las salidas en este tipo de amps, ya que ademas de las RCA tienen tornillos, cuales son las entradas phono y radio y cuales las salidas de los parlantes?.... tengo pensado cambiarle todos o la mayoriade loos componentes por nuevos, supongo que quizas mejore el sonido eso tb, los trafos parecen estar bien, .....  bueno no se si me pueden guiar o ir aconsejando con las mejoras y la restauracion! .... 

las imagenelas pueden ver acá:

http://img861.imageshack.us/i/s8301042.jpg/
http://img833.imageshack.us/img833/6681/s8301039.jpg
http://img813.imageshack.us/img813/8847/s8301037.jpg


MuchAS GRACIAS!!!!


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

Que tal como estas.... antes de cambiar esos filtros es mejor hacer unas mediciones.
Pero aclarame esto, como es que decis que suena bajo si luego pones que no sabes cual son las entradas y cuales las salidas?

Por un lado, los transformadores con la marca silco son los trafos de salida para darte más detalle pasanos cuales son las lámparas que lleva, en el lateral sobre el vidrio esta la nomenclatura, por lo que se ve lleva dos por canal, pasa la nomenclatrua de la grande y la pequeña


----------



## bigchief29 (May 5, 2011)

hola gracias por responder, no es q*UE* no sabia, entre a dudar, lo escuche y lo compre sin fijarme en las conexiones, y como no estoy  familiarizado con cosas tan viejas c*UAN*do empece a mirar deduje donde podria ser que van, pero  no estaba seguro por eso la pregunta.
Las valvulas de salida son 12ax7 en  el pre y el84 salida, y te paso el dato que obtuve del trafo de alimentacion,  Transformador De Poder  375v 150ma, Bobinados: 6,3V 5A 5V 3A 375 + 375 V con punto medio Primario de 220V. Cada trafo de salida tiene 5200ohm/8ohms 5w. Y al desarmarlo veo que en la parte del control de tonos lo han reparado porque hay unos caps vastante nuevos, que *[palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* que no haya diagramas del original.


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

La 12AX7 es la de la entrada, la EL84(6BQ5) es la de salida, no hay problema, es un circuito muy clásico, asi que si no hay diagrama, hay muchos que son muy similares y las diferencias por lo tnato son infimas, me tengo que fijar puedo llegar a tener el mismo...
El tema es que algunos de los tubos puede estar agotado, pero aún antes de eso hace falca saber que se le coloco en la entrada como fuente de sonido, no sea que sea poco par exitar al amplificador y si los dos canalses suenan bajos es raro que los tubos se agoten al mismo tiempo

El control de tonos es un solo pote o dos?, no los alcance a apreciar en la fotografía


----------



## bigchief29 (May 5, 2011)

Che mil gracias por la mano que me estas dando, la verdad te lo agradezco, le puso a la entrada un tocadiscos antiguo, pero tenia escrito en un lado en un solo RCA cd, por lo tanto supongo que alguna vez le habran conectado un lector de cd, pero desconozco si funcionaria igual o no. Con respecto a los circuitos valvulares y la impedancia de entrada no eh encontrado mucha info asi que ni idea (por ahi me podes guiar), que andaria correcto como para conectarle a la entrada. Igual estoy  leyendo muho asi aprendo sobre el tema, y me voy desasnando.
De la parte frontal te voy a colgar una nueva foto asi lo ves bien.



te remarque con rojo los poten de graves y sgudos y un componente que ni idea que es supongo q sera un cap. tiene 2 de estos, entre un  pot de tono y el pot  de encendido y apagado que tb es control de volumen de un canal (porque tiene control de volumen de cada canal x separado), y las dos llavecitas q tiene en el frente son, una para seleccionar phono o radio, y la otra para seleccionar mono-stereo.

una duda que tambien me surgio es si se puede poner en el circuito una descarga a tierra para que no quede el circuito como tierra flotante, para mayor seguridad, y  otra, es que la mayoria de los circuitos q habia visto tenian como un stand by para calentar valvular y luego se prendia y estos no traen nada de eso por que sera?......


----------



## pandacba (May 5, 2011)

En lo circuitos normales no lleva precalentado de los filamentos, eso se utilza en equipos de transmisión donde, se corta el +B al cambio de TX a RX

si son capacitores, tiene lo que se conoce como control de tonos pasivo.
La entrada de mayor sensibilidad es la de Radio, alli podes conectarle la salida de un CDplayer o DVDplayer


----------



## bigchief29 (May 8, 2011)

Todo en marcha!..... alguien sabes donde pueden conseguirse aca en argentina estos elementos para coneccion, o como se piden en español??











Por ultimo los cables blindados a reemplazar en un valvular, tienen que resistir alta temperatura? uno comun mallado anda? pregunto porque no se cual usan los tecnicos como reemplazo, con el tema componentes, algo eh encontrado.

Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (May 8, 2011)

Los de arriba tira de terminales, hay que describirlos un poco y si vas a pedirlo lleva la foto, será más fácil, los de abajo son ojalillos tipo semillas, para los transformadores habia algunos similares, esos que muestras abajos son los que se utilzaban atorrnillados y en el se soldaba un cable, algo muy similar podes encontrar en los terminales hembras para chasis de fichas bananas, llevan ese tipo de ojalillo....

Se puede utilzar el cable mallado actual, fijarse que sea trenzado de buena calidad, lo que no podras hacer es soldar la malla por el medio del cable por ejemplo sin estropearlo, para eso se sugiere sujetarlo  y solo soladar los extremos


----------



## bigchief29 (May 9, 2011)

muchas gracias pandacba!!!!!! perdon estuve medio perdido por mi laburo! che una recomendacion te voy a pedir porque estoy en un dilema..... me ofrecieron juego de parlantes audifiel 8hf , o belbar 10 pulgadas + tweeters belbar ..... o cajas leea 12 pulg + tweeter.... dice atras linea hi fi pero no recuerdo el modelo pero son grandes y pesadas..... cual opcion me convendria???? mil gracias che!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pandacba (May 9, 2011)

Leea sin pensarlo si estan en buen estado es la mejor opción de todas y lejos de la segunda que seria audifiel, Leea fue lo mejor que se produjo en nuestro pais


----------



## bigchief29 (May 10, 2011)

Gracias por el consejo loco!!!!!! ya los compre son estos a ver si los conoces o que te parecen!



Los traigo a la noche a casa y los voy a revisar bien *POR* q*UE* los compre pero andaba a pata, cuando los desarme te cuento que onda estan.....


----------



## pandacba (May 10, 2011)

Se ben bien, podes dejarlos joyita, cuando los tengas en tu casa sacale foto a los parlantes para ver que modelon son


----------



## bigchief29 (May 11, 2011)

Hola aca te subi un rar con 4 fotos de los LEEA asi los chusmeas por ahi los conoces y me podes tirar  alguna data! saludos!!!

http://www.mediafire.com/?7b0n6i6peoda862

hay uno de los dos woofer q*UE* cuando subia bastante el bolumen como que soplaba un toque, nada del otro mundo apenas, pero.... mmm,.... vos q*UE* opinas?


----------



## pandacba (May 11, 2011)

En la etiqueta no tiene ningun código?,aqui en el foro hay un hilo parlantes leea industria argentina, se los be en buen estado son de uno 20W aprox.
En ese hilo hay una persona que trabajo en Leea


----------



## bigchief29 (May 19, 2011)

Hola! tenesmos un problema!...... estando el ampli andando sono como una descarga electrica o arco dentro del chassis..... y dejo de andar un canal...... lo mire y no se ve a simple vista nada quedado ni ningun capacitor en mal estado, el otro canal anda pero satura un toque se me habra *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* un trafo de salida???? o ambos?? se me puede haber *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* el de alimentacion y eso me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* los demas?.... te pregunto porque supongo que la unica forma andando que se quemen los trafos de salida es que el de poder este tirando voltajes incorrectos sino no creo!.........como se prueban? porque busque en el foro pero no encontre como se miden estos de salida..... digo asi antes de comprar alguno nuevo o mandar a rebobinarlos tengo que testearlos y no tengo idea como...sugerencias¿?. gracias!!!


----------



## pandacba (May 19, 2011)

Hace lo siguiente, quita los tubos y medi la tensión de fuente a la salida del rectificador, y por otro lado medi en el zócalo del los tubos de salida donde va el cablel del transformador de salida a la placa, y verifica que tensión tenes alli deberia ser la misma que hay a la salida del rectificador
Comentame esto y luego hacemos otras mediciones


----------



## bigchief29 (May 19, 2011)

Hola!!! bueno voy a hacer eso y despues te comento, tengo una amargura loco!.... gracias che!.... aca te comparto la foto de los Leea restaurados .....


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 10, 2011)

hola pandacba! eh vuelto, despues de ir de a poco pude continuar con el silco, y decidi armarlo por completo con todo nuevo pero me surgen algunas dudas que ojala me puedas ayudar a salvar, obvio lo destripe, consegui trafos nuevos de salida y demas cosas..... bien llendo al grano....

1º los trafos nuevos son un poco mas grandes que los originales y el chassis es reducido en tamaño como te muestro en la foto, por lo tanto los trafos los voy a tener que poner inclinados como te ves. A vos te parece que por estar mas cerca de las valvulas puedan meter ruido?.... o tenes algun consejo de ubicarlos de alguna forma diferente?....



2º eh leido bocha aca en el foro pero no me queda claro el tema de medir los voltajes en los trafos, y la verdad te confieso q*UE* por momento tengo dudas sobre eso por tanto no me eh animado a medir todavia el trafo, lo tengo desconectado como te muestro en la imagen, y supongo que para medir los voltajes no habria gran cosa mas que enchufar el primario a 220.... y en vacio seria..... medir aprox. los voltajes de los secundarios no? es correcto? o la pifio?...... desafortunadamente no tengo por el momento una fuente de alterna de menor valor como para alimentar el primario, y medir pues seria mas seguro. 
Los datos de los trafos silco de alimentacion que consegui son los que te habia puesto arriba, Transformador De Poder 375v 150ma, Bobinados: 6,3V 5A 5V 3A 375 + 375 V con punto medio Primario de 220V.
Ahora bien, me *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* como serian las salidas, supongo que 375v seria midiendo entre azul y rojo, pues rojos tengo 2 y uno azul y corresponderia a 375 + 375 volts no? y los marrones? como se miden? si me podes dar una mano en esta y aclararmelo agradecidisimo che!.... aca te dejo la foto del trafo con los cables del secundario y colores....


y como siempre re agradecido a vos loco! por todo! gracias por tu tiempo!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 10, 2011)

podes intentar que las aletas de los trafos queden debajo del de poder aprovechando el tornilllo de la esquina.
Por otro lado los Silco estaban blindados completamente, se puede poner una lámina de pantalla de ambos lados del transformador que sirva de blindaje(fijate en la web que muchos meten los trafos en una especie de caja metáica)

Por otro lado tenes el primario que esta identificado, y los secundarios que serian como vos decis los dos rojos y el azul, el azul va soldado al chasis ya que es la masa.

No hay problemas de enchufarlo en vacio....

Por lo que veo según las fotografias este utilzaba rectificadores de silicio ya que no veo tubo rectificador

montas los diodos sobre puentes los rojos a cada anodo de los diodos los catódos juntos al primer filtro, de alli a la inductancia y al segundo filtro

Para medir las salidas de los cables una vez enchufado lo haces con el tester puesto en alterna

El chasis te quedo espectacular, cuando puedas conta como hiciste todo el trabajo


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 11, 2011)

Hola pandacba! muchas gracias! no te hagas drama que c*UAN*do termine todo y ojala funcione correctamente voy a poner cada paso que hice!, eh resuelto poner de blindaje unas latas tipo conserva, o algo asi, supongo que son de ojalata y son bastante conductivas, y el grosor no sera el del blindaje del silco pero creo que van a andar, pues segun creo cuanto mas grueso y conductivo es el material tenemos menor penetracion de campo. Si tenes alguna sugerencia con respecto a esto! buenisimo!...... con respecto a las terminales marrones del trafo de poder ya esta, ya me di cuenta..... uno va a masa y el otro con tension de 6,3 volts van a alimentar los filamentos y t*AM*b*IÉN* hacian una derivacion para alimentar la lamparita que indicaba el encendido del aparato.

Los diodos les puse unos nuevos de silicio, pero de 3 Amp c/u, .... los viejos eran de silicio pero de 2 amper.

Con respecto a las conexiones, las voy a hacer lo mas cortas posibles, y no poner muchos cables en paralelo y juntos para evitar ruidos. Y las masas, intentare en vez de como estaban, (tenian puntos a masas dispersos) poner todo a un punto a masa para evitar bucles.

El cableado todo nuevo, reemplazo todos los mallados por cable mallado estilo de los auriculares, pero un toque mas grueso, que consegui, que vienen mallados.

Especialmente presto atencion en todo lo que es reduccion de ruidos en la etapa de entrada y pre amplificada, pues supongo que esta es la mas crucial para evitar inducir ruidos, .... las fichas de entrada de audio las cambien por unas bañadas en oro, y veré si le puedo meter realimentación negativa, para disminuir ruido a la salida!.... esto ultimo vere experimentar al final de todo!

Con respecto a los resistores, reemplazo todos los de carbon por los de metal film, ya que tienen mejores caracteriasticas, y los capacitores los reemplazo todos por electroliticos nuevos, poliester, y ceramica.
Lo unico que se me complico aca en La Plata aunque no lo creas es conseguir los potenciometros como los que tenian, pues todas las casas de electronica a las que fui tienen pots stereo etc pero todos de esos diminutos y no como estos!

Con respecto al renovado del chassis, desengrase con soda caustica, y lo deje limpio, luego lave bien, y limpie con alcohol, y despues le pase unas manos de pintura en aerosol color aluminio resistente a alta temperatura, y le aplique encima unas capas de barniz para proteger la pintura y darle un brillo asi como laqueado.

La carcaza de afuera, la trate con decapante y esponja metalica fina, y la deje a cero!.... todavia no la pinte!..............

Con respecto a los capacitores de filtro, los dos andaban pero opte por su cantidad de años reemplazarlos asi me libero de quilombos a corto plazo. Acualtente es dificil conseguirlos, y de los caps modernos de 50 uf 400v no pude conseguir asi que le voy a meter 4 de 47 uf 400v, y no voy a hacer lo clasico que se hace en restauracion, vaciar los caps viejos y llenarlos con los nuevos, por la simple causa que me resulta mas practico y funcional que .... esten en un pcb, 1º porque visualmente ante alguna falla los podes inspeccionar, 2º porque el recambio es mas sencillo..... bueno esto lo quice poner explicado tb por si le sirva a alguien que lea este apartado de restauracion! Hasta luego Pandacba!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

si el filamento tiene derivación medi que de un cable a los otros tenga la misma impedancia, es porque el terminal central va a masa y los extremos a los filamentos, esto se hacia asi para eliminar ruidos, por otro lado lo primero que se cablea es la alimentación de filamentos se hace con cable trenzado es decir juntas dos cables y los retorcesa que salga una linea desde el trafo para cada lado de los tubos, y esos se los pone bien pegados al chasis. En la actualidad se suele alimentar con 6.3V de continua los filamentos, con eso se garantiza eliminación de ruidos por el filamento


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 11, 2011)

hola pandacba, el silco en este caso tiene hilo de un solo conductor en vez de trenzado, que salen de la conexion del cable marron hasta las valvulas, es lo mismo ? o mejor ponerlo como vos decis?...... por otro lado aca te dejo el circuito rectificador que recien termino en un pcb, como te habia dicho que haria!....comentame que tul!... abrazo!



bueno aca te dejo unas fotos con la fuente montada..... a ver que opinas!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 11, 2011)

La que te comente es la mejor forma pero si ese no vino asi, o podes rectificarla y ponerle un regulador para que te de 6.3V cuando el filamento se alimenta con continua se elimina toda posibilidad de ruido

Muy coqueto tu pcb


----------



## Cacho (Jun 12, 2011)

Bigchief, por favor prestá atención al escribir para evitar las abreviaturas de chat. No son bienvenidas en el foro, no las uses.
Por otro lado, cuidá el lenguaje que usás al postear. Esto último no es un pedido, sino un llamado de atención.


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 17, 2011)

Perdon Cacho, no volvera a ocurrir!......

Por otro lado, Hola Pandacba! finalmente casi termine el silco!....... pero antes que todo, te comunico que la semana pasada pude conseguir (Comprar el diagrama original) de este amplificador. Durante la restauracion de este aparato me di cuenta que hay mucha gente muy amable como vos por ejemplo y mucha que realmente no lo es.... por lo tanto para vos y todos los que desinteresadamente nos brindan una mano y los que lean este post y lo necesiten aca les subi el diagrama original de este amplificador! de nuevo muchas gracias pandacba por la mano que me estas dando!..... cuando lo culmine posteo las fotos y todos los datos de como lo hice, para todo el foro!

Diagrama Original:

http://www.mediafire.com/?3f6tirna5by5lee


----------



## pandacba (Jun 17, 2011)

Me alegra que ya lo tengas casi terminado, agradezco tus conceptos, y también el aporte al compartir el circuito del mismo....

Afortunadamente la gente dispuesta a ayudar es más que la otra, a los que no te aportan nada positivo no queda otra que ignorarlos y seguir adelante


----------



## Cacho (Jun 17, 2011)

No hay problema Bigchief.

Edité tu último mensaje para adjuntarle el esquema, que los servers online suelen eliminar lo que les subas al poco tiempo y ya no estaría disponible.

Saludos


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Hola pandacba, que tal, te queria consulta pues, medi los voltajes del trafo y me tira 246 volts + 246 v + 6,7 v en las tomas de secundarios, a diferencia de los que teoricamente tendria que ser, como se marca en el circuito. 
Sera que ah perdido la aislacion en algunas espiras? ...... cuestion, lo mando a rebobinar y respeto el circuito con los valores originales¿? o simplemente modifico los valores de resistores de alimentacion polarizacion etc para ajustar a que me de las caidas de tension requeridas?

PD: Estas tensiones las medi no a la salida del rectificador, sino probando el trafo en vacio.

Con respecto a los componentes del control de tonos si, segui los valores que se marcaban en el circuito, eso lo puse todo tal cual, ya que el control que traia el amp c*UAN*do lo adquiri lo habian manoseado y tenian algunos valores diferentes.

Perdon, te comento esto que eh pensado, creo q*UE* estoy pifiando, o sea lo que medi es eso que te dije, pero que el multimetro me tira rms, por lo tanto a la medicion la tengo que dividir por 1,41...... con lo que tendria aprox 275 Vp no? y de filamento aprox 9,8 Vp.... y c*UAN*do rectifique se aproximara a una continua de estas caracteristicas de valores!...... me equivoco?.....


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2011)

No deberias tener problemas ya que el trafo es el original, probalo y luego fijate como se comporta, si ves que algo esta alterado(pequeñas variaciones no son problema) habria que pensr en rebobinar el trafo

Los valores que mediste un poco altos es porque estan sin carga, cuando consuma los valores estaran dentro de lo que dice el esquema


----------



## antiworldx (Jun 19, 2011)

bigchief29 dijo:


> Perdon, te comento esto que eh pensado, creo q estoy pifiando, o sea lo que medi es eso que te dije, pero que el multimetro me tira rms, por lo tanto a la medicion la tengo que dividir por 1,41...... con lo que tendria aprox 275 Vp no? y de filamento aprox 9,8 Vp.... y cdo rectifique se aproximara a una continua de estas caracteristicas de valores!...... me equivoco?.....



Vpico = Vrms * 1.4142

Vrms = Vpico / 1.4142

Sencillamente tu transformador esta hecho para trabajar 300V (voltaje comun en los amplificadores), y al trafo no lo tienes que sacrificar por unas variaciones, Una diferencia de voltaje de +/-20V no pasa nada.


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 19, 2011)

Muchas gracias pandacba y antiworldx!.... listo ya lo arme compeltamente segun el esquema y mas o menos siguiendo los criterios del tendido de cableado que traia originalmente y en parte segun las recomendaciones y lo hablado..... ahora que testeos me aconsejas pandacba antes de enchufarlo, y luego de enchufarlo como tendria que encarar la cosa mas o menos?....

Bueno finalmente lo enchufe, encendi y al menos no exploto nada, enchufe todo, parlantes etc, y no sale sonido, solo un HUMM por un parlante solo, el otro esta muerto, lo mismo que c*UAN*do empezamos!..... aviso que use para probar en este ensamble los trafos de audio viejos..... lo que note a simple vista es que..... las 6bq5/El84 (probe con las dos) encienden bien, aunque no veo que sea la luminiscencia que eh visto alguna vez, un toque menor, y las del pre las 12ax7 esas apenitas encienden, ..... y ahora?..... por lo menos sabemos que ningun componente ( menos las valvulas que son usadas) debe de ser porque son todos nuevos.
El trafo de poder, lo que ya te comente, ..... quedaria chequear voltajes, y de ultima cambiar los trafos de salida por los nuevos que tengo, .... estoy medio como al principio pandacba.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 19, 2011)

Claro porque hay un pequeño error que se comete, y que aqui en este foro no lo he visto mencionado por nadie, la tensión rectificada alcanza el 1.4142 de la VAC solo cuando se utilzan puente de 4 diiodos

Cuando se utilza el sistema de dos diodos es aprox 1.2 y se que aqui van a saltar un montón diciendo que no pero es asi, de echo se conseguian hace más de una decada en nuestro pais por ejemplo para sacar 12V en continua, trafos de 10.5.+10.5 y asi para otros valores

tur trafo con carga da 225 VAC peo con carga, y casi 50V más rectificado por ello el circuito dice 270

Asi que quedate tranquilo con el trafo de poder esta correcto.


Mesite la tensión de filamento? en el que no te sale nada, vamos a hacer lo siguiente

en la pata donde se conecta el trafo a la placa de la válvula medi que tensión tenes, en la que no te hace ruido seguro que no tenes nada porque se me hace que esa cortado el primario

Necesitas algo para meter señal en el amplificador algo como una radio a masa y al cursor del medio del pote de volumen y este a un cuarto de recorrido, para empezar. 
Realiza esas pruebas y luego vemos según lo que encuentres

*6BQ5/EL84*
Pata 7 =250V
pata 9 = casi 250V
pata 3 =7V


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 20, 2011)

Oka Pandacba mañana realizare las medidas, y te las paso, y para meter señal ( no se si te referis a la entrada de audio, algo asi como un reproductor de cd o cualquier cosa de esas, o a inyectar señales de prueba por tramos dentro del circuito). Para meter señal en el circuito no tengo nada, de referirte a este ultimo caso, vos que me recomendas? un inyector de señales?... eh visto algunos sencillos en la red con dos transistores, cualquier cosa me armo uno y de paso me queda, vos que me recomendas un inyector o un seguidor de señales?.... por lo que eh visto los inyectores tienen un capacitor que aisla al circuito del inyector de la CC no? en el caso de que me arme uno para valvulares le pongo un capacitor no polarizado de 600V? o da lo mismo armar uno con los valores que me dan ... muchas gracias como siempre!

PD: Quizas me estabas diciendo para medir voltajes que sea metiendo señal y no con las valvulas sin excitacion y no comprendi disculpame.


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 21, 2011)

Bueno hola pandacba las medidas arrojaron esto:

EL84/6bq5

pata 7 - a: 237 v aprox
pata 7 - b: 239 v aprox

pata 9 - a: 252 v
Pata 9 - b: 250 v

pata 3 - a: 6,5 v
Pata 3 - b: 6,5 v

lo que note es que la tension sube a 315 v al encenderlo y luego baja estabilizandose en los valores dados, en las patas 7 y 9. La pata 3 sube gradualmente hasta el valor dado. A que se deben estos picos al encenderlo??? Gracias como siempre genio!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Eso es normal, ya que la encenderlo, los tubos no conducen, y es como si estuviera el trafo sin carga, a medida que el filamento calefaccióna el cátodo el tuvo comienza a emitir electrones y por lo tanto a circlar corriente, por la misma razón los 6.5 aparecen lentamente, a la vez que tensión de fuente baja a sus valores normales

el echo de tener lo 6.5 indican que el tubo funciona, es decir hay emisión eletrónica

y deberias tener salida en esas condiciones. medi la salida con el equipo apagado, entre masa y la salida de parlante para verq que tengas continuidad, sobre todo en el lado que no tenes salida

Luego realiza las siguientes mediciones en los triodos
V1a
1=128V
3=1

V1b
6=130
8=1

esto es para un canal hace lo mismo en el otro


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 21, 2011)

Hola pandacba, bien las mediciones arrojaron lo siguiente:

V1 a = 136 v
V1 b = 136 v

V3 a = 0,820 V medido en escala de 2 VDC
V3 b = 0,817 V idem

V6 a = 142 V
V6 b = 168 V

V8 a = 0,9 V medido en escala 2 VDC
V8 b = 0,618 V idem

Comprobe continuidad entre masa general y salidas de ambos lados, todo ok! ( si es a esta medida a la que te referias, si era otro tipo de medida decime) 

Gracias como siempre!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

Esta bien como mediste

V8, esta en el canal que no sale sonido?

Fijate que al ser muy bajo la tensión de cátodo, porque conduce muy poco, la tensión de placa es más elevada

Con respecto a lo que me preguntaste más arriba que me lo he salteado sobre hacerte un inyector de señal  te digo que es una buena idea, al igual que el capacitor de 600V por las dudas

Un seguidor de señal tambíen es útil. por ejempllo, inyenctadno señal en las entrada y ver si hay salida   en los triodos


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 21, 2011)

hola! lo que hice fue cambiar los bafles con los que los estaba probando por 2 parlantes de 5watts 8 ohms, ya que los puedo observar mejor, lo que observe es lo siguiente, .... el canal que tenia alimentacion mas irregular entrega menos señal que el otro pero para mi sorpresa, ya sea con leve diferencia andan los dos!, le puse señal de un lector de cd, pero no sale ni un leve sonido de lo que le pongo de entrada, solo el famoso hummmmmmmm..... ahora te comento, el hummmm no sale constantemente, solo cuando arrimo la mano a la perilla de seleccion phono - radio, cuando la retiro casi no zumba, te digo que no quiero tocar la chapa por miedo a que este electrificada que se yo!.... me supongo igual que no porque si fuera asi tendria que tener algun corto, y hubiese saltado hace rato. me fije y toque con un destornillador los cablecitos de la parte del control de tonos en el sector que hace ruido pero no hizo mayormente ninguna respuesta, solo es cdo arrimo el dedo a la perilla phono radio. Igual te comento que todo esta apantallado.

Tb cambie las 12ax7 por unas 7025 que tengo de repuesto y la salida en los parlantes tiene el mismo efecto.

Lo logre hacer andar pandacba!!!!!..... la solucion fue cambiar el trafo del canal que no andaba bien por uno que andaba que yo tenia, ......pero se escucha fuertisimo y a volumen alto satura mucho, o mejor dicho distorsiona!( sera resultado de los valores que me dio al medir???), lo que me confunde es lo siguiente, que ya sea pongo la perilla en radio o phono anda uno mas bajo que el otro pero andan los dos! esto esta bien¿¿?? segui el diagrama original, y por otro silco que vi no encontre diferencias de como lo conecte, una salvedad que hago es que en el diagrama original los potes de tono en tandem eran de 500k, y en los armados que eh visto los potes son de 1 Mohm y los demas valores son iguales a los del diagrama, .... otra cosa, hay un leve zumbido pero muy pequeño, cdo pongo la musica casi es imperseptible, y el pote de volumen y encendido, luego de encender, lo giro pero no varia el volumen sino que casi todo el volumen lo controla el pote antagonico! ya vamos mejor! casi estamos pandacba!!

Tene en cuenta que los conecto a dos bafles leea de 20 watts y los mueve una barbaridad!.....

Perdon por haberme extendido tanto, es que te fui poniendo en secuencia lo que fui logrando hasta que termino andando.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 21, 2011)

No hay problema , yo estoy acostumbrado a leer, me llama la atención que no te varie el volumen

Hace lo siguiente, mirando el pote con desde el eje, y las patas hacia abajo la de la izquierda va a masa, ladel medio al amplificador y la de la  dereca viene del control de tono, desconectalo y proba de meter señal por alli y contame que pasa


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 22, 2011)

Disculpame pero no te entendi que parte desconecto, aca te hice un dibujo con numeritos asi me indicas mejor, lo que vi que hay una parte que va al pre, una a masa, pero la otra no vi que fuera al control de tonos, ahi te pongo el esquema pandacba!



y t*AM*b*IÉN* me estoy rompiendo la cabeza con lo que te mencione:

- los potes del diagrama son de 1mgohm en vez de 500k, siendo todo lo demas como esta escrito

- se escucha muy fuerte y distorsionado o saturado

- tengo señal cambiando la perilla de phono a radio y viseversa, cuando supongo que si la entrada la inyecto por radio, solo en la posicion radio deberia escucharse y no en phono ( aunque hay una diferencia sustancial en volumen)

- el ruido que se produce al aproximar el dedo a la perilla phono - radio.

disculpa la molestia pandacba, es que tambien intento aprender con esto, esa es mi idea. Muchas Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Perdón yo me equivoque, levanta el capacitor C7 y el C16 del lado del triodo e inyecta señal alli

El potenciómetro original de volumen tenia una derivación?


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 22, 2011)

hOla pandacba, o sea que tendria que levantar los capacitores de acople, eh inyectar señal directamente a las EL84. Entendi bien ahora?....

El pote de Volumen si tenia una derivacion a masa como lo dibuje, y creo que en esquema t*AM*b*IÉN* esta indicado asi.

Te comento que los caps de acople originales eran no polarizados, y no se de que material seria, yo los sustitui por unos iguales de .01 de 600v de poliester.


----------



## pandacba (Jun 22, 2011)

Entendiste bien
Ok, el capcitor en serie con la R era para la sonoridad, que en este caso estaba fija
Esta bien lo que utilizaste


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 23, 2011)

ya lo hice pandacba y todo oka.

De paso, y aprovechando a que estamos en esta te quiero consultar y no habrir otro tema del foro por una pequeñez, (solo por esta vez) estoy con un Marantz 1030 abierto, porque lo limpie todo, y tiene la llave on/off dañada, pero me re complique con lo menos pensado, no me doy cuenta como sacar las perillas que tiene y no las quiero forzar para no *[Palabra innecesariamente ordinaria]* nada, pues tengo que sacar estas para desmontar el frente y cambiar la llave, vos sabes si van a presion, atornilladas o como van? a simple vista de afuera no se va ningun tornillo.

Como siempre a tus ordenes!Gracias!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 23, 2011)

Podrias subir alguna foto, para verla bien?


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hola pandacba! Muchas gracias como siempre!!!..... te comento que despues de dar vueltas pude darme cuenta y me arriezgue y las saque son a presion!.... igual pongo la foto, y pongo la info por si a alguien en algun momento le puede servir, este es el marantz...



Y otro dato, los Marantz 1030, 1060 etc  son excelentes amps stereo, pero todas esas series poseian un defecto en el switch de encendido y apagado, a la larga falla!..... tb te pongo una foto del mismo, buscando por que reemplazarlo encontre un interruptor pulsador tipo de los TV anda perfecto, el trabajo es sacar el botoncito de la llave y ponerselo al nuevo,

el reemplazo






el original,











y la parte del boton tendran que despegarla porque va pegada al eje del pulsador, para luego ponerla o adaptarla al eje del nuevo, con cuidado pues por ahi se rompe, en otros paises se consigue el repuesto original pero aca en Argentina dificil, este el el repuesto, 






La llave lleva un capacitor en paralelo para reducir chispazos al abrir el interruptor y evitar que estos vayan acortando la vida del mismo.

Acá pueden encontrar un tutorial, para hacerle un service a los switches que traen estos amplis, 

http://www.audiokarma.org/forums/showthread.php?t=266269

Bueno de nuevo disculpas al foro por salirme de tema, pero bueno, ya que lo saque aquí, por ser algo muy corto, tambien no queria dejar el tema asi nomas, sino que mi intension asi como me ayudas vos pandacba y me han ayudado aqui, asi sea mínimo mi aporte, quiero poner cosas que puedan ayudar o servir a otros, por eso me permiti extenderme y poner un poquito sobre esto, muchas gracias y sobre todo a vos pandacba!.........

Bueno concluido el tema del Marantz ahora seguiremos con el tema del Amplificador Silco que es el que corresponde aquí,

Te comento como dato que el silco le estoy inyectando señal de un mp4 de la salida de auriculares, quizas la distorsion se deba a esto pues por ahi no es la salida adecuada, lo cual no se pero te lo comento por las dudas, ya que el reproductor de CD que tenia se debe de haber quemado, porque no tiene salida de audio ni en uriculares ni en line out, estas son algunas suposiciones que no se si son correctas. 

Vos dirás pandacba, que otra cosa (prueba) le tengo que hacer al ampli!.... y no me canso de repetirte, muchas gracias por todo como siempre!


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 28, 2011)

Hola pandacba bueno, pude tomarme un tiempito para seguir pensando y mirando el ampli asi lo termino, te queria consultar, la diferencia de voltaje que nos habia dado en una de las valvulas en filamento y placa se puede deber a que la valvula este caducando o sea vieja?.

Por otro lado la medicion que me dijiste la realice ( la ultima ) que te puse mas arriba y todo bien al inyectar señal.

Tendre que realizar alguna otra medicion, o ya estaría listo?.......el tema de que inyecto señal con un mp4 como te dije es porque como te conte el lector de cd no me anda y es lo unico que tengo, probe metiendo señal por el aux de un pionner que tengo con el mismo mp4 y tampoco se escucha bien es como que manda una señal muy alta, y produce lo mismo en el pioneer, lamentablemente en este momento no tengo osciloscopio etc como para mirar la forma de onda etc haria todo mas simple. Pero bueno funcionar funciona, y lo unico que habria que ver seria que no regula como corresponde el pot en el que esta el encendido, y se regula todo el volumen con el pot del otro extremo, pero obviando eso creoq ue lo demas suficiente como para este ampli. Vos que me decis? asi terminamos este tema del foro! A tus ordenes como siempre genio! Abrazo!

PD: el switch del Marantz lo cambie por el que aclare arriba, le cambie el capacitor que tenia ( por las dudas, pues medi con capachek y me dio que no andaba, igual ah capacidades tan chicas el capachek no es confieble pero por si las moscas lo cambie) y le puse un poliester de la misma capacidad 600v en paralelo y todo perfecto!


----------



## bigchief29 (Jun 28, 2011)

LISTO! pandacba terminado!!!!!...... arregle el discman.... y era eso la senal adecuada era el LINE OUT.... la de auriculares saturaba por la señal que entregaba!...... suena..... una preciosura!..... bajos profundos..... sonido dulce y definido..... un leve ruidito lo solucione posicionando los cables de filamento en otra posicion, el nivel de detalles del sonido es espectacular!....y ahora bien limpio!...... paso a detallar lo que hice en forma resumida.....

Chasis: se desmonto todo por completo!..... se limpio a fondo y se pinto con pintura resistente a alta temperatura color aluminio.

Componentes: se cambiaron todos los cables por todos nuevos, unifilares mas cables apantallados. Los cables de alimentacion se retorcieron asi como los de filamento, y la posicion elegida fue que los de alterna pasaran todos por el medio del chasis alejados de los de continua, y nunca paralelos a estos, evitando entrecruzarlos.

Los resistores de carbon se sustituyeron todos por metalfilm de 1watt, 2 watt, y el resistor de mayor disipacion es un resistor de 5 watts ceramico.

Trafos originales funcionando perfecto

Capacitores todos reemplazados por ceramicos, poliester y electroliticos de mayor voltaje que los que tenia por seguridad.

Se siguio al pie de la letra el esquema del diseño original.

Los potenciometros son todos los originales, que fueron limpiados con limpiacontactos y con alcohol isopropilico.

La unidad rectificadora fue diseñada y montada nueva sobre un pcb, siguiendo los parametro originales.

Las salidas de los parlantes son las originales, y las fichas de entrada son RCA bañadas en oro.

Bueno antes que nada muchisimas gracias por la mano que me diste todo este tiempo, en el cual eh aprendido muchisimo y esa era la idea!.... te agradezco pandacba!un lujo tener personas como vos que nos dan uan gran mano a los que recien empezamos en esto! Abrazo! y nos vemos en la proxima travesia!Saludos!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Jun 28, 2011)

jjaja no tuve ni tiempo de decirte como hacer, pero me alegro, que le encontraras la vuelta y que tengas tu equipo funcionando y disfrutandolo como corresponde.

Gracias por tus conceptos, y gracias por comentar también todo lo que hiciste, que seguro le servira a muchos sobre todo, a no rendirse cuando las cosas no salen como las esperamos, que en lugar de largar todo hay que pensar, repasar, razonar y seguro se encuentra el camino para seguir adelante.

Ese espiritu tuyo emprendedor fue clave, para tu logro final

Para lo que necesites, quieras preguntar, tengas dudas o lo que fuera no dudes en hacerlo, para mi es un verdadero gusto, brindar ayuda a quien se inicia, y luego como en tu caso ver el logro de lo realizado

Un cordial saludo y seguro que nos vemos en la próxima aventura.....


----------



## bigchief29 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hola pandacba!!.... te queria hacer una consulta, y no sabia por donde preguntarte, asi que recurri a este apartado para hacerla.... al ampli se le puede conectar una bandeja con capsula magnetica teniendolo en PHONO? o es necesario intercalar antes de la entrada un preamplificador RIAA? Millon de gracias genio!


----------



## pandacba (Jul 6, 2011)

Habria que hacer un ecualizador para cápsula mágnetica, ya que la entrada phono es para cápsula cristal


----------



## girafandro (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola bigchief29, te quería pedir un favor, recién vi este post donde vos pusiste fotos del apli SILCO. Yo hace un tiempo reconstruí un SILCO Sintoamplificador, solo me quede con el pre y la etapa de potencia para lograr la mayor calidad posible, pero siempre tube dudas sobre los transformadores de salida, por que los mios no dicen nada arriba, pero deben se iguales ya q maneja los mismos niveles de potencia. Te quería pedir si me podes pasar una foto de los trafos en donde se lea bien la serigrafia que tienen arriba, y También en donde se pueden conseguir cables unifilares decentes, por q no encontré y recorrí bastante ( termine usando los que tenia el ampli)
SintoAmplificador Antes de su restauracion



Amplificador Restaurado


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

bigchief29, que hisicte al final con la bandeja con cápsula magética?


----------



## bigchief29 (Sep 13, 2011)

Hola girafandro, antes que nada permitime felicitarte porque te quedo hermoso el sinto!, por otro lado, a los amplis no los tengo mas, pues los vendi, ya que tengo pensado construirme mas adelante uno con mas potencia x canal, mejor diseño, y con componentes nuevos. Lo que puedo recordar es, que decia, 5watts d pot., coneccion pentodo simple, y depues la correspondencia de color de cada cable con el valor de impedancia correspondiente,(creo que eso ya lo resolviste), si tenes dudas referite al diagrama en pdf q subi a este post y ahi creo q lo indica. Con respecto a los cables, fijate aca, http://www.wp-hometheater.com/matycomp.htm , te sugiero que le pongas un buen capacitor d acople en c/etapa, (HWG o MUNDORF ) obtenes mejores resultados que con los comunes de poliester en sonido. Y el tema del filtrado de la fuente, es importante tb. Algunos rectifican filamentos tb, etc. 

Bueno espero que suene lindo esa belleza, te mando un abrazo y espero haberte ayudado!, y aprovecho a saludar al amigo Pandacba y a comunicarle que no me olvide de la propuestas de los nuevos temas, solo que estoy atareadisimo con laburo etc, cuando me destrabe un poco arranco. Saludos cordiales!


----------



## girafandro (Sep 13, 2011)

bigchief29, Mil gracias por la info, ahora encontré el pdf con el diagrama de circuitos. Con respecto a los capacitores los cambie por unos MKP de polipropileno, y ahora estoy por realizarle un cambio en la realimentación y voy a ver si consigo las res de film metálico.  
La verdad que suena bastante mejor de lo que me esperaba y de ruido no tiene prácticamente nada después de haberle hecho unas cuantas modificaciones.
Saludos y gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## pandacba (Sep 13, 2011)

Podes comentar que modificaciones le hiciste?


----------



## girafandro (Sep 13, 2011)

Acá les dejo un diagrama con las modificaciones que le hice. Están aclaradas en la foto.


----------



## bigchief29 (Ene 17, 2012)

Hola pandacba tanto tiempo! no se si viste en taringa que te compartí algo hace un tiempo, supuse que te iba a ser de utilidad, bueno anduve mirando los temas publicados y veo que han publicado pre RIAA valvulares, no quiero abrir otro pues una vez intente abrir uno y me dijeron que ya había esos temas etc etc, a modo de reto. Así que lo pongo acá para compartirlo,.........se trata de un pre RIAA valvular muy sencillo publicado en la revista elektor del año 2001, es muy economico y sencillo y parece tener muy buenas prestaciones.






http://www.mediafire.com/?yk66hkvs6cou43r



Por otro lado tengo un circuito muy interesante y barato a realizar, esta comprobado y funciona, se trata de un SE con 6bq5 de salida, de 4w x canal, con una sola valvula 12ax7 de pre, sin control de tonos, y con valvular rectificadora.






Acá est el circuito






Lo único que no aclara, los voltajes, ni tampoco se entiende bien si en la parte de filamentos para controlar el HUM pone un potenciometro de 100 ohms o uno de 200 ohms, solo dice 100. Supongo que es uno de 200 ohms, y regulas 100 ohms + 100 ohms como es lo usual. Tenia pensado si se puede hacer una unidad de rectificacion de estado solido que reemplace a esta valvular, pero no conozco mucho el tema de rectif valvular, y como no estan los voltajes como referencia, estoy parado en eso, vos que tenes mas experiencia que opinas?, tenes alguna idea de los datos mas o menos como para tirarme y arrancar??? tenia pensado armarlo y comentarte una vez finalizado que tal anda!..... bueno pandacba! un saludo! y me alegra poder estar en contacto nuevamente!


----------



## girafandro (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola bigchief29, yo elimine el control de tono por lo que no hace falta tener dos etapas de pre para cada canal, la que yo saque fue la primera q es la que esta antes del control de tono. La que esta junto a la etapa de potencia la deje igual. Osea que con el doble triodo te alcanza para ambos canales. El tema de la ganancia queda bien. Luego están las mod que subí en la imagen.
Saludos, te contesto por aca por q no me deja mandar mensajes privados.


----------



## bigchief29 (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola girafandro muchas gracias!, por lo que veo no le pusiste tampoco control de volumen etc, lo dejaste para usar como una pequeña potencia de 5 watts por canal no?, y vos que lo hiciste así funciona bien conectándole un pre antes o directamente un reproductor a las entradas??, probaste tratando de dejarle los pots a la entrada a modo de control de volumen? saludos!

Pd: eh conseguido casi sin querer en una casa de cacharros viejos unos trafos que se encuentran impecables, cada uno para una el84, pero con conexion ultralineal, quiero hacer algo con ellos porque no es muy común encontrar de esos trafos a esa pequeña potencia y me han dicho suenan excelente esos tipos de amplis aunque sea de muy pequeña potencia.


----------



## girafandro (Ene 18, 2012)

Hola bigchief29, trate de dejarles los potes de volumen antes de la etapa de pre, pero me causaban problemas, me modificaban la respuesta en frecuencia segun iba variando el pote, y trataba de buscar la mejor calidad. asi que controlo el volumen desde la fuente, una PC, tambien probé con un pre antes que tenia control de volumen y no había problema, pero las hice hace mucho esas pruebas. Actualmente lo uso directo a una pc, la cuan no llega ni al 50% de volumen para que el ampli ya este casi a tope de potencia. Dejo unas imagenes recientes de la respuesta en frecuencia y THD.
Saludos.


----------

